# St Moriz Rave!



## laurafaye (Jul 5, 2009)

I went out and bought St Moriz the other day after hearing loads of amazing reviews from bloggers and also lollipop26 on youtube. It pretty much contains all of the same ingredients as St Tropez but the only difference is the price - St Tropez is Â£20, St Moriz is Â£2.99! There is also something different in the St Moriz which makes the colour turn brown as opposed to orange.

You all know how super pale I am, so I was a bit nervous to try this incase it came out all streaky and orange. However, I made sure I exfoliated and applied plenty of moisturiser.

Before:







After:
















I don't think it's too obvious I'm wearing fake tan..and it didn't turn orange or streaky (minus a tad on my arms), woop!


----------



## Lucy (Jul 5, 2009)

that looks sooo nice!! where can i find it? did it smell?


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that looks sooo nice!! where can i find it? did it smell? Home Bargains, B&amp;M Bargains, TJ Hughes or Tk Maxxx



And the smell isn't nearly as strong as St Tropez and Fake Bake, its a lot more toned down and I can only really smell it when I put my nose to my skin haha.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 5, 2009)

This looks very natural! I'm always scared of using selftanners but this one seems good.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 5, 2009)

i'm getting myself straight to home bargains!



i love that shop!

how long does it last?


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha so do i! Cans of pepsi for 25p, its amazing





I've had it on since Friday and it hasn't faded, although I topped it up a bit on my legs about an hour ago because it didn't go as brown as I wanted haha.


----------



## Andi (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice pics, it looks very natural on you. I bought this on ebay last night after seeing LollipopÂ´s video. I paid more than 2.99 GBP though, but hopefully next time someone can do a CP for me


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Andi, yeah I heard it was abit more on Ebay. I wouldn't mind doing a CP for you next time


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 6, 2009)

wow, that's a bargain price, and it looks very natural!


----------



## Mylala88 (Jul 19, 2009)

those results look awesome! although my upper body tans really well (mostly from always wearing short sleeves) my legs are really light compared to them and very uneven! it makes wearing short skirts look weiiird. I'll have to see if this is available in the states.


----------

